# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Wordt gek door mijn ogen

## Shad88

Geachte lieve mensen,
Ik ben een vrouw van 26 jr., ik heb sinds mijn 19e heel erg last van mijn ogen :Frown: . Ik ben bijna overal in Nederland geweest om een uitweg voor mijn ogen. Er is niemand die mij kan helpen, oogartsen zeggen je hebt geen hooikoorts, allergoloog zegt jij bent nergens allergisch voor. Huisarts kan geen verklaring geven van wat ik precies heb. Niemand kan het vinden. Via deze weg wil ik heel graag van u weten of er iemand is die een goeie oogarts kent die tijd heeft om naar mijn ogen te kunnen kijken. Ik heb dik, rood, tranen, jeukend ogen gedurende 12manden. Waardoor ik nooit make-up kan doen. Ook als er feesten zijn ik ben dan de enige zonder make-up. Ik heb geen zelfvertrouwen meer in mijzelf  :Frown:  . Ik heb altijd rood ogen vooral rechter oog. 
Bedankt voor het lezen, Mvg sha

----------


## Bert Optometrist

hele late reactie, maar hopelijk heb je er wat aan:
klinkt een beetje als een "meibomitis" daarbij zijn je kliertjes van Meibom ontstoken of gewoon zwaar geïrriteerd. de kliertjes van Meibom zitten in je ooglid en de openingetjes zitten op je ooglidrand. de kliertjes produceren een vettige afscheiding, dat weer onderdeel is van de traanfilm

bij irritatie of ontsteking kunnen de gaatjes geblokkeerd raken. ook kunnen de gaatjes geblokkeerd raken door hard geworden vetafscheiding.

de beste oplossing is nog altijd warme compressen.
dat houdt eigenlijk zoveel in als washandjes met warm water op je oogleden leggen en even laten liggen. daarna rol je als het ware met je vinger over je oogleden, bij je bovenooglid van boven naar beneden en onderooglid van benden naar boven.

daarna spoel je het uit met lekker warm water.

dit moet elke dag worden herhaald.

----------

